# GPS handheld



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Looking for a handheld GPS that will give your location in military grids.

Any recommendations?


----------



## amanontheradio (Oct 11, 2013)

No real experience MGR in gps But I found this page that list the units that will do what you want

http://gpsinformation.net/mgrsgps.htm


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I own this one DeLorme Earthmate® PN-60/PN-60w GPS.
It does the job buttttttt............it was a PIA to learn and get use to, in fact I would say I still don't use it as effectively as the manual indicates I should. I primarily got it to locate and record trout fishing locations in the mountains of NC. There are plenty of listed sites via GPS co ordinates for entry to the steam points up in NC. 
Complelty separate topic though.

The DeLorme units are considered to be very good, rugged and water proof. Mine is about 4 years old. The newer models are able to send text messages via satellite in the event of an emergency which I think is an excellent survival benefit if your out in the way out back. Cost is going to run north of $100 and can go way north. 
I would be interested in what you decide to get because I am thinking of retiring mine and upgrading....because as I promise myself every year ....I WILL FISH MORE.......


----------

